# Suddenly? Forbidden  . apache [solved]

## cwc

[solved]

spent more time editing 

 /etc/apache2/vhosts.d/default_vhost.include

Stupid mistake overlooked a line.

 :Smile: 

I have been running apache for months now. 

all of a sudden I'm getting : 

Forbidden 

"You don't have permission to access / on this server." 

I set default_vhost.include back to the test default and apache does work.

So I've got some problems with permissions.

I have recently upgraded to: 

# uname -a 

Linux azzerare 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 #1 SMP Fri Aug 5 08:31:13 PDT 2011 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3400+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux 

and installed samba

permissions: 

drwxr-xr-x 41 cwc cwc 4096 Aug 4 07:12 sites 

log 

[Tue Aug 09 20:43:04 2011] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down 

[Tue Aug 09 20:44:11 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.17 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.17 OpenSSL/1.0.0d configured -- resuming normal operations 

[Tue Aug 09 20:45:27 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to / denied 

[Tue Aug 09 20:45:27 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to / denied 

[Tue Aug 09 20:45:27 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to / denied 

[Tue Aug 09 20:45:30 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to / denied 

[Tue Aug 09 20:45:31 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to / denied 

[Tue Aug 09 20:45:31 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to /favicon.ico denied 

[Tue Aug 09 20:47:33 2011] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down 

[Tue Aug 09 20:47:36 2011] [notice] Apache/2.2.17 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.17 OpenSSL/1.0.0d configured -- resuming normal operations 

[Tue Aug 09 20:47:41 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to / denied 

[Tue Aug 09 20:47:41 2011] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: access to /favicon.ico denied

----------

## chias

...what was this line?

----------

